# US Reel Baitcaster?



## jkbirocz (Feb 19, 2009)

Has anyone seen the new US Reel Baitcaster. I just saw it in Bassmasters, and then checked it out on their site. Looks pretty cool and innovative. New levelwind system and the line comes out of the bottom of the spool....looks pretty interesting. I may have to get one of these things, I liked my spinning reel a lot before I broke it.

https://www.usreel.com/products/BaitCasterSeries.aspx


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 20, 2009)

They look sweet - $200,00 to $249.00


Lot of coin for an "unknown reel"

https://www.fishusa.com/US-Reel-SuperCaster-Baitcasting-Reels_p.html


----------



## slim357 (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks different, cant really tell much by looking at the picture tho, I wonder what it looks like it action


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 20, 2009)

> They look sweet - $200,00 to $249.00
> 
> 
> Lot of coin for an "unknown reel"



True, that is why you should get one so I can try it out before I get one


----------



## Popeye (Feb 20, 2009)

With me new to the bait caster world I would think that the spool turning towards the thumb would be more likely to put too much pressure on and jam your thumb in stopping your bait in mid air. Maybe that's just me though.


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 20, 2009)

I kinda thought the same thing Flounder, but the company claims differently. I will definately be waiting on a review or two before I drop $250 on a new design reel. With that being said all of the claims the company made about their spinning series were true imo. I have a 230XL, that is now broken, I slipped and fell on some slippery rocks and bent the reel handle shaft, before I broke it that thing castes like an absolute dream and the drag was awesome. I am anxious to see a review.


----------

